# Soffit wasnt braced and is falling - best way to fix this? see photos



## makesumwake (Jun 24, 2021)

this roof section is for the front terrace. 
2x 2x6 beams spaced at 12in, spanned distance is 18ft, 

the soffit that extends out is supported by 2x4s only connected to 1 beam, not 2, thus they are falling
also there is extensive termite damage in the double 2x6 beam as well

if i notch the 2x6 beam closest to soffit and extend the 2x4s across to connect to 2 beams, then i greatly weaken the 2x6 beam that is notched.

thoughts?

thanks
-Phil


----------



## gco (Jun 28, 2021)

Nothing I see in that picture is done correctly, but I don't know what that roof structure is. Is it just a cover for an open area? Is it tied into or part of the building structure, etc.
No, you can't just notch structural members without understanding the design and loads. And a structural modification requires a permit, which requires an engineer's drawings, calcs and stamp. So no matter what you need to have an engineer look at it and advise.


----------

